# bandit hydraulic oil



## murphy4trees (Apr 20, 2011)

Bandit manual calls for petro-canada "hydrex XV", which I found a ditruibutor that sells 5 gal pails for $103, which seems a little pricey at $5/qt. I like to stay with Mfg recommendations and don't mind so much spending the $$ unless you have a better suggestion. Pretty sure the local bandit dealer does not use that oil.. wonder about that hmmm....


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Apr 21, 2011)

I really don't think that is a bad price for a high grade hydraulic fluid.
I have seen a number of machines lately that will also list 10w30 Mobile 1 motor oil as acceptable in the hydraulic system. Of course it cost more than $5 per quart at the auto stores around here.
Rick


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 22, 2011)

Quick sidebar, didnt the older Bandits take sae30 for hydraulic?


----------



## equipmentguru (Apr 23, 2011)

A lot of the bandit machines before 2003 had 10W-30 motor oil for hydraulic oil. We are stocking Chevron Clarity AW46 for hydraulic oil for our customers. It is a good hydraulic oil and is environmentally safe. If you are going to add hydraulic oil to your machine make sure you are adding the same oil that is in the machine. Mixing different types of oils can be bad for a hydraulic system.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 23, 2011)

equipmentguru said:


> A lot of the bandit machines before 2003 had 10W-30 motor oil for hydraulic oil. We are stocking Chevron Clarity AW46 for hydraulic oil for our customers. It is a good hydraulic oil and is environmentally safe. If you are going to add hydraulic oil to your machine make sure you are adding the same oil that is in the machine. Mixing different types of oils can be bad for a hydraulic system.


 
Thank you for your post.


----------



## NCTREE (Dec 18, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> Bandit manual calls for petro-canada "hydrex XV", which I found a ditruibutor that sells 5 gal pails for $103, which seems a little pricey at $5/qt. I like to stay with Mfg recommendations and don't mind so much spending the $$ unless you have a better suggestion. Pretty sure the local bandit dealer does not use that oil.. wonder about that hmmm....



looking for a local distributor myself, know of any?


----------

